# Book recommendations for expat to Mexico?



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

I saw this one recommended. It's 3 years old now - is it current enough to be the best?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1612381790/worldscheapes-20

I'm looking for the scoop on the best places for an English-speaking expat (who's willing to learn Spanish), where more expats are today, things to do in various places, climate/elevation info, places where my degreed and teacher-certified/experienced wife could work, etc.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

This one looks good - is it?

Becoming an Expat Mexico: Your guide to moving abroad (Volume 6): Shannon Enete, Noah Steinberg-Di Stefano: 9781938216145: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

This one has good Amazon reviews:

Retire in Mexico - Live Better for Less Money: Live the American Dream in Mexico for half the price. Luxury on a shoestring can be yours!: Dru Pearson: 9781496154040: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would stay away from anything about *Luxury on a shoestring *. I would have a lot more faith in Rolly's book -- *How to Move to México*

How to Move to México

http://www.amazon.com/Best-How-To-B..._UL160_SR107,160_&refRID=0DF8J65K4A1RZWFVSZJY


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Any issues with that book being 6 years old (changes to visa requirements, etc)?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Split the USA said:


> Any issues with that book being 6 years old (changes to visa requirements, etc)?



Yes, visa requirements have changed a great deal in the last several years as have many other things like the cost-of-living and security concerns.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Live the American Dream for half the price in Mexico? Get real !

If you lived THAT Dream it would cost a LOT more in Mexico. 

With the peso at 17+ now, many things are much more reasonable, but remember, things from NOB cost a lot more if you buy them in Mexico.

But, if you care to live like Mexico's poor, you can live on very little money here, as they do, and eat like them, live in their type housing, etc.

If frugal, you can live cheaper in Mexico, but you need to be frugal.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> If frugal, you can live cheaper in Mexico, but you need to be frugal.


I don't consider my life-style in Mexico to be "frugal", but my monthly budget for just about everything is a lot less than it would be if I were still living in the States.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Just the savings in housing costs (if renting) and property taxes (if owning) seem great; I see people saying their property tax in Mexico is a few hundred dollars a year, while my house in Texas is costing me $8,000 a year! Even if you pay your house off, you're still in the hole with tax and insurance for $750 a month or more.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We live for about a third of what we spent in California and we do not live frugally. We also do not buy a whole lot of imports . I guess that if you do not change your lifestyle and continue getting all the American products you bought back at home it would be expensive but if you do not much processed food and buy Mexican it is cheaper to live here than in California. May not be if you come from a different state. We do not shop at Costco or buy from Amazon.com


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I can live in Texas for about a third of what my sister lives in California on. Just depends on what your American Dream is, no? My Texas taxes on a 3/2 are $300.00 per year in Texas, and it is nicer than my Leon house whose taxes are about $150.00 a year. We live much closer to THAT American Dream NOB than we do in Leon, but we live some cheaper in Leon, as we do not buy a lot of imports. Of course, for us, food quality is much better NOB. What works for us will not necessarily work for someone else that doesn't walk in our shoes. American Dreams differ among people.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't consider my life-style in Mexico to be "frugal", but my monthly budget for just about everything is a lot less than it would be if I were still living in the States.


If we bought the same food items SOB that we buy NOB, our costs would soar. So, we are frugal, and settle for what we consider less quality in Leon. You may be happy with what you purchase here, so that make me happy for you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I cook everything from scratch and we do not go out to restaurant so costs are very low and yes we are happy with what we get here now that we know what to get and where.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> If we bought the same food items SOB that we buy NOB, our costs would soar. So, we are frugal, and settle for what we consider less quality in Leon. You may be happy with what you purchase here, so that make me happy for you.


I live in Mexico. Why would I want or expect to eat the same food I ate when I lived in the States? In general, the quality of the food is better here anyway, especially the fruit and vegetables, not to mention the tortillas! And when I eat out, the quality of the food in my neighborhood eateries is far better than what I would expect in similar restaurants in the US. I am sorry that the food in Leon is not up to your standards of culinary excellence!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> If we bought the same food items SOB that we buy NOB, our costs would soar. So, we are frugal, and settle for what we consider less quality in Leon. You may be happy with what you purchase here, so that make me happy for you.


If you tried to buy Mexican food items north of the border your costs would soar also. I bought some tortillas in Berlin once, just to see if I could. I paid 8 Euros for a kilo of frozen tortillas. It was about 20 times what I would have paid for a kilo of fresh tortillas here. So I eat tortillas in Mexico and drink German beer in Berlin. 

Eat Mexican food in Mexico and north of the border food north of the border. Keeps the cost down and the quality up.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I live in Mexico. Why would I want or expect to eat the same food I ate when I lived in the States? In general, the quality of the food is better here anyway, especially the fruit and vegetables, not to mention the tortillas! And when I eat out, the quality of the food in my neighborhood eateries is far better than what I would expect in similar restaurants in the US. I am sorry that the food in Leon is not up to your standards of culinary excellence!


Actually, IV, the quality of fruits and vegetables is far better NOB than Mexico, but you have not experienced that in many years, at least it is in Texas where we live part time.
To purchase equivalent in Mexico is quite difficult, as Mexico ships their quality produce NOB. BTW, that produce usually can be bought cheaper NOB than in Mexico, if you could find it here. Now, with the peso in the 17+ range, things are cheaper for those of us who change our dollars into pesos and buy. I can only speak of our experiences in both places, as we are here 3 months, there 3 months( you get the picture). You may believe what you wish, I am just relating what we have found, and everyone's experiences are different. But, a newcomer cannot come here and be guaranteed that the American Dream will automatically be cheaper for him/her. It could be significantly more expensive. Some eat more meat and seafood than others,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Actually, IV, the quality of fruits and vegetables is far better NOB than Mexico, but you have not experienced that in many years, at least it is in Texas where we live part time.
> To purchase equivalent in Mexico is quite difficult, as Mexico ships their quality produce NOB. BTW, that produce usually can be bought cheaper NOB than in Mexico, if you could find it here. Now, with the peso in the 17+ range, things are cheaper for those of us who change our dollars into pesos and buy. I can only speak of our experiences in both places, as we are here 3 months, there 3 months( you get the picture). You may believe what you wish, I am just relating what we have found, and everyone's experiences are different. But, a newcomer cannot come here and be guaranteed that the American Dream will automatically be cheaper for him/her. It could be significantly more expensive. Some eat more meat and seafood than others,


I think you will be happier here if you give up the idea of trying to live the American Dream in Mexico and just be happy to live a Mexican Life, not a Dream.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

coondawg said:


> I can live in Texas for about a third of what my sister lives in California on. Just depends on what your American Dream is, no? My Texas taxes on a 3/2 are $300.00 per year in Texas, and it is nicer than my Leon house whose taxes are about $150.00 a year. We live much closer to THAT American Dream NOB than we do in Leon, but we live some cheaper in Leon, as we do not buy a lot of imports. Of course, for us, food quality is much better NOB. What works for us will not necessarily work for someone else that doesn't walk in our shoes. American Dreams differ among people.


How are your property taxes so low? Is that your combined property and school taxes?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Split the USA said:


> How are your property taxes so low? Is that your combined property and school taxes?


Yep, total taxes. I live in a resort area west of Austin, with million dollar houses all around on the water, 5 minutes or less drive. I get the normal "old people" discounts, but not disabled. If I lived in the city of Houston, as my cousin, he pays less than I do, but has a lot bigger discount. Just depends on where you live. $8000 is a lot and I have never known anyone who has paid anything near that amount, certainly yours is atypical for anyone I know. Some people pay high taxes, but I think that is for the lifestyle they select; and, what always was interesting to me is that they complained about it. Go figure.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I think you will be happier here if you give up the idea of trying to live the American Dream in Mexico and just be happy to live a Mexican Life, not a Dream.


I have never tried to live the American Dream anywhere, IV. Don't know where you got that I was trying to. I was merely responding to the OP who asked about living the American Dream in Mexico. We try to live Our Dream, not anyone else's. I just tried to express what we have discovered about living in Mexico for 15+ years. I can't speak for anyone else. Each person and lifestyle is different. 

When someone advises a newcomer to "come on down" , that he can live life in Mexico much cheaper than NOB, it is much safer, and medical expenses are a lot less and better, etc., I know that will not be true for many who come here. It is/was not true for me and I have know many who it was not true for. Mexico offers a lot of attractions, but I don't think that everyone who comes for the above mentioned reasons will find that true for their lifestyles and previous experiences. Common sense is very important in Mexico and those who have a lot can be very happy here. Those who do not, will eventually return where they came from. Adjusting to Mexico is difficult for many. Too many who come want things to be like where they came from, just cheaper. 
And, as you so aptly point out, a person here should try to live a Mexican Life. After all, that is what Mexico is about. And, even that life has a big range to select from.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> I can live in Texas for about a third of what my sister lives in California on. Just depends on what your American Dream is, no? My Texas taxes on a 3/2 are $300.00 per year in Texas, and it is nicer than my Leon house whose taxes are about $150.00 a year. We live much closer to THAT American Dream NOB than we do in Leon, but we live some cheaper in Leon, as we do not buy a lot of imports. Of course, for us, food quality is much better NOB. What works for us will not necessarily work for someone else that doesn't walk in our shoes. American Dreams differ among people.


$300/year taxes! I have been living in the wrong places. The 2 bedroom/1 bath that I had 15 years ago in California required about $5000/year in taxes. The 3 bedroom/2 bath that I had in Colorado 10 years ago had taxes of $3000/year.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> $300/year taxes! I have been living in the wrong places. The 2 bedroom/1 bath that I had 15 years ago in California required about $5000/year in taxes. The 3 bedroom/2 bath that I had in Colorado 10 years ago had taxes of $3000/year.


I just have a hunch that you would not be a happy "Texas boy", if you lived in Texas. Need to be happy, TG, so stay where you are, and be thankful you didn't come to Texas.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> When someone advises a newcomer to "come on down" , that he can live life in Mexico much cheaper than NOB, it is much safer, and medical expenses are a lot less and better, etc., I know that will not be true for many who come here.


It goes without saying that everyone has different needs and wants and expectations when they move to a foreign country. For me, life in Mexico is much more affordable than it ever was living in the US. In fact, with two very modest pensions as my retirement income, there's no way I could have any sort of decent life in the US, whereas here I have a very pleasant one! I am lucky to live in a very safe neighborhood in Mexico City - I feel about as safe as I did when I lived in Brooklyn in the 1990s, and much safer than I was when living in Philadelphia in the 1980s. Even without health insurance (I know, I know, not a good idea, especially now that I've turned 70), my medical expenses are quite low, with visits to private doctors and dentists costing anywhere from $400 to $600, and medicine also being quite affordable. Of course, the main reasons I decided to retire in Mexico are the (usually) fabulous weather, the warmth of the people, and the chance to live a bilingual life of the mind and spirit!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Split the USA said:


> Any issues with that book being 6 years old (changes to visa requirements, etc)?


Yep .. Visa requirements and Temp Auto permits have changed but not much else


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> It goes without saying that everyone has different needs and wants and expectations when they move to a foreign country. For me, life in Mexico is much more affordable than it ever was living in the US. In fact, with two very modest pensions as my retirement income, there's no way I could have any sort of decent life in the US, whereas here I have a very pleasant one! I am lucky to live in a very safe neighborhood in Mexico City - I feel about as safe as I did when I lived in Brooklyn in the 1990s, and much safer than I was when living in Philadelphia in the 1980s. Even without health insurance (I know, I know, not a good idea, especially now that I've turned 70), my medical expenses are quite low, with visits to private doctors and dentists costing anywhere from $400 to $600, and medicine also being quite affordable. Of course, the main reasons I decided to retire in Mexico are the (usually) fabulous weather, the warmth of the people, and the chance to live a bilingual life of the mind and spirit!


You, IV, came to Mexico for the best possible reasons. You have common sense and are very adaptable, two highly important traits. Sadly, many of us who come lack your qualities, but some do have them. It would be great if we could tell a new person that if you come here and live very much like IV, TG, Citlali. etc., you will be happy and have an enjoyable life. If they want to live like where they came from, they should have stayed there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> You, IV, came to Mexico for the best possible reasons. You have common sense and are very adaptable, two highly important traits. Sadly, many of us who come lack your qualities, but some do have them. It would be great if we could tell a new person that if you come here and live very much like IV, TG, Citlali. etc., you will be happy and have an enjoyable life. If they want to live like where they came from, they should have stayed there.


Another reason why I have been able to make a good life for myself here is that before making a permanent move, I had lived, studied and worked here at different times in my life, starting with the summer of 1966, when I studied at the UNAM and lived with a Mexican family. In addition, since I majored in Spanish at the undergraduate level and have an MA in Spanish, I arrived in Mexico with a fairly good command of the language, even during that first summer that I spent in the D.F.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

coondawg said:


> Yep, total taxes. I live in a resort area west of Austin, with million dollar houses all around on the water, 5 minutes or less drive. I get the normal "old people" discounts, but not disabled. If I lived in the city of Houston, as my cousin, he pays less than I do, but has a lot bigger discount. Just depends on where you live. $8000 is a lot and I have never known anyone who has paid anything near that amount, certainly yours is atypical for anyone I know. Some people pay high taxes, but I think that is for the lifestyle they select; and, what always was interesting to me is that they complained about it. Go figure.


I'm in Collin County in a suburb of Dallas. The total taxes between property and schools is somewhat over 2% and my house is worth around 375k. So between taxes and insurance it's pretty high, like I mentioned. Just the taxes at 2% is $7,500 and that's before I throw another $1,200 or so for insurance, so the total between them is $8,700 a year. I don't get any property tax deductions yet since I just turned 50.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

sparks said:


> Yep .. Visa requirements and Temp Auto permits have changed but not much else


OK good - I bought that book on the recommendation in this thread.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I just figure if you could own a 375k house, then you wouldn't be there if you couldn't afford the taxes/upkeep. etc. Or, at least I wouldn't.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

coondawg said:


> I just figure if you could own a 375k house, then you wouldn't be there if you couldn't afford the taxes/upkeep. etc. Or, at least I wouldn't.


My point was about the upkeep even after it's fully paid for. Moving to Mexico would, presumably, be far better in that regard as their property taxes are many times lower. At least I thought so, until you or someone else said they're paying $300 a year on their house for both property and school taxes in the USA which I still find hard to believe.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

Also on this topic how much does insuring your home run in Mexico?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Split the USA said:


> My point was about the upkeep even after it's fully paid for. Moving to Mexico would, presumably, be far better in that regard as their property taxes are many times lower. At least I thought so, until you or someone else said they're paying $300 a year on their house for both property and school taxes in the USA which I still find hard to believe.


Right ! It is probably nothing near that $300. So no need to consider moving to another place in Texas, just go on to Mexico. You will be much happier there, I am sure.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Split the USA said:


> Also on this topic how much does insuring your home run in Mexico?


I have no insurance on mine. What would you want to insure it from? Home invasion? When you put the bars on doors and windows, the electric fence around everything, that should do pretty well for home invasions/ break ins.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

coondawg said:


> I have no insurance on mine. What would you want to insure it from? Home invasion? When you put the bars on doors and windows, the electric fence around everything, that should do pretty well for home invasions/ break ins.


Home insurance that covers damage from fire, flood, wind, etc.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Split the USA said:


> Home insurance that covers damage from fire, flood, wind, etc.


I guess those things can happen in some places, but where my house is, I'll take the chance. What say you, TG?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We never insured our homes in Mexico. Masonry doesn‘t burn well and if someone falls, it is their own fault, etc. Mexico is not a nanny state populated by greedy lawyers advertising on TV. Besides, insuring the contents of your home may only provide compensation if you retained all of the original receipts. Surprise!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

So, you can save an extra $1200 per year. Now that moves looks even better, right?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> So, you can save an extra $1200 per year. Now that moves looks even better, right?


Ditto here. I have no insurance on my house in Mexico. It is mostly adobe with a few rooms added that are brick under the stucco. A fire is not very likely. Theft: I will take my chances. My most valuable possession is a computer and it is several years old now, so a theft would be an opportunity to upgrade, not that I would enjoy it.


----------



## Split the USA (Jun 29, 2015)

With regard to my comment on property taxes, I live in a suburb of Dallas. Look at this chart and you can toggle it between dollar amount in taxes and taxes as a percent of home value and the area around Dallas is high in both modes. Of note is places like California and the mid-West which are high in one mode and low in the other.

Property taxes: How does your county compare? - CNNMoney.com


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Split the USA said:


> With regard to my comment on property taxes, I live in a suburb of Dallas. Look at this chart and you can toggle it between dollar amount in taxes and taxes as a percent of home value and the area around Dallas is high in both modes. Of note is places like California and the mid-West which are high in one mode and low in the other.
> 
> Property taxes: How does your county compare? - CNNMoney.com


You gotta remember that in Mexico you will not be living in a neighborhood like that. You may be living next door to people who have no electricity, nor running water. And, the house may have never been painted. And, the streets and sidewalks? Lots of things will be different, all depends where you settle.


----------



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

*Rolly Brook Book*



Split the USA said:


> OK good - I bought that book on the recommendation in this thread.


 while the author, Rolly Brook, passed away in February, the info on his website WAS updated regarding new immigration procedures. Enjoy both the book & the website; there's a wealth of info there!


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

Just a suggestion. Go to larger cities like Mexico, Guadalajara and Monterrey city which offer much more opportunities for teaching English. Guadalajara city still has that colonial touch. Many retirees just 45 minutes away in lake Chapala. 
I can offer some very good lodging options.


----------

